
MSSQL Server Commercial Featuring Bill Gates and Ed Esber (1988) - netgusto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ycx9hFGHog
======
netgusto
Fun fact : they pronounce it both "SEQUEL" and "S-Q-L".

